

A Gigayear (1.000.000.000 years) Storage Disc - fpp
http://vimeo.com/77028789

======
heldrida
Hi, thanks for sharing!

This looks interesting, can I find this in English ? Sorry didn't watch it
yet, I'm at work, maybe it's already in english...

